
Japan lands bouncing robots on asteroid Ryugu - Jazz4241
https://newatlas.com/asteroid-landing-hayabusa-japan-ryugu/56461/
======
lolc
The nice thing about not tracking launches is being pleasantly surprised when
new probes land.

